# Filters & Filter Cleaning -- How To



## distant.star (Mar 26, 2015)

.
Interesting video about cleaning filters, along with some disparaging comments about one high-end filter maker.

This guy is heavily opinionated and might even be described as rude, crude at times. And if you're offended by vulgar language, don't bother...

https://youtu.be/8i1P_8GV7l4


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2015)

distant.star said:


> ...along with some disparaging comments about one high-end filter maker.



If the guy can't manage to keep a filter from falling off a lens because it's too short, I wonder if he has the same problem with the other 'protection' he mentions. 8)


----------



## distant.star (Mar 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > ...along with some disparaging comments about one high-end filter maker.
> ...



That's funny!! And he may find it a bit close to home.


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 27, 2015)

I want that 20 minutes back. He was so full of himself "I am God" wtf? That entire video could have been 5 minutes if he didn't repeat himself so much. I found no useful information in there at all and if I ever meet him I will have to kill him to out him out of his misery.


----------

